

RIM set to lose stranglehold on government mobile market in UK - Suraj-Sun
http://www.computerweekly.com/news/2240161778/RIM-to-lose-stranglehold-on-government-mobile-market

======
stephengillie
UK government sees RIM losing steam and begins loosening restrictions so other
mobile devices can be used.

